# I hade some buche tacos the other day



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And they were good. 

Rigo's Tacos in Van Nuys...


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Never been to Rigo's, but I love buche. Used to eat it more in Mexico when I was younger. I'll remember that place for the future.
Thanks!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Never had. Maybe I should try.

I've always been a Tito's Tacos kinda guy.

//And more recently, Loteria at the Farmer's Market. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They were delicious. Tender and juicy. I'm gonna try the cabeza tacos next time.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Taco truck hiding behind the car wash at the corner of Santa Monica and Gower. Good tacos.
I don't think Rigo's was around when I used to live in Van Nuys, many, many, many years ago....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

One of these days I'm gonna try a taco truck. I see them around No. Hollywood and Van Nuys at night. One of 'em is a "tacos al vapor" truck that looks like it gets a lot of action.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

make sure you ask for lotsa chopped onions and cilantros on the side....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

roadfix said:


> make sure you ask for lotsa chopped onions and cilantros on the side....


I love that stuff. I especially love the pickled carrots and onions and peppers. MMMmmmm!


----------

